# Is There a Difference on Where You Do Your BMQ?



## commIT (15 Mar 2006)

Hey ppl!  I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is differences between St. Jean, Shilo, etc... when doing your BMQ course?  Other than predicted mosquitoes in Shilo or location for that matter, is there a difference when doing your BMQ for the communications reserve vs. your BMQ for full time reg force?  I think St. Jean is 10 weeks, yet my potential comm. squadron says that there is a 4 week BMQ and another 4 week SQ course in Shilo.  If you're joining the reserves, is there a difference in your initial training program?

Any info would put my curious mind to ease...  cheer y'all!   

-Glen in Edmonton


----------



## OAKLEY (18 Mar 2006)

i herd the foods better in borden


----------



## commIT (19 Mar 2006)

Did you get a choice as to where you did your basic?  :blotto:


----------



## Delta (19 Mar 2006)

commIT said:
			
		

> Did you get a choice as to where you did your basic?  :blotto:


September last year, I was given the choice to choose which unit to do my BMQ with. But then the BMQs were weekends ones, I am not sure if it is the same for full-time ones.


----------



## spartan031 (20 Mar 2006)

Cheap beer and smokes at St Jean.


----------



## chrisf (20 Mar 2006)

commIT said:
			
		

> Hey ppl!  I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is differences between St. Jean, Shilo, etc... when doing your BMQ course?  Other than predicted mosquitoes in Shilo or location for that matter, is there a difference when doing your BMQ for the communications reserve vs. your BMQ for full time reg force?  I think St. Jean is 10 weeks, yet my potential comm. squadron says that there is a 4 week BMQ and another 4 week SQ course in Shilo.  If you're joining the reserves, is there a difference in your initial training program?



There's a required standard that you have to learn during BMQ (Forgive the cliche, but how to eat, shoot, and poop like a soldier, and unfortunately the section on swearing has been removed).

The reserve course has some things chopped out, but you'll still learn all you're required to learn (Example, you'll likely rappel in Saint-Jean, though you won't in Shilo, etc)

Do *not* assume you are entitled to any sort of superiority based on where you did your basic training. Only the end product matters.


----------



## Pea (20 Mar 2006)

commIT said:
			
		

> Hey ppl!  I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is differences between St. Jean, Shilo, etc... when doing your BMQ course?  Other than predicted mosquitoes in Shilo or location for that matter, is there a difference when doing your BMQ for the communications reserve vs. your BMQ for full time reg force? * I think St. Jean is 10 weeks, yet my potential comm. squadron* says that there is a 4 week BMQ and another 4 week SQ course in Shilo.  If you're joining the reserves, is there a difference in your initial training program?
> 
> Any info would put my curious mind to ease...  cheer y'all!
> 
> -Glen in Edmonton



I am curious as to all the questions about possible BMQ's when your profile says you are on week 8.5 of BMQ.  ??? Wouldn't you know how long the course is at St. Jean if you are currently there?


----------



## commIT (21 Mar 2006)

Big thanks to "Just a Sig Op"...  You're right.  I can't wait to get in!  To reply to one message above of this, I was in St. Jean for 8.5 weeks, until a jeep found us in the bush in Farnham(sp) and whisked me away for failing my weapons exam!    So yeah, short lived experience--but it's been 10 years now :groan: and I'm going back!   :blotto:    Thanks guys for the replies!


----------

